# Historical Rebellion Inspiration



## popsprocket (Feb 5, 2013)

So I'm writing a scene list and one part just isn't coming together.

I have a POV character who essentially leads a rebellion, but near as I can tell she is the worst character I've ever come up with. I don't need _her _per se, but I do need someone to do her job.

What I'm looking for then are some historical events where a throne or ruling power was claimed/overthrown/put in jeopardy by a rebel group - preferably commoners. My googlefu is failing me on this one, so any key names or events would be wondrous 

At least using history as a prompt would work well with my other planning, as the main character is something like a cross between Spartacus and Alexander the Great.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Feb 5, 2013)

The *peasant's revolt* in England
The *Boxer rebellion* in China

Both put down of course, the people tend to be disorganised, the English revolution worked (for a bit) because of the New Model Army and its organisation, religion beat it. The American revolution and the French revolution were able to separate Religion from their political aims and were more successful.

Thinking of our history "The struggle against the British" might be worth a Google, there have been a lot of them.


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 5, 2013)

The second Russian Revolution.


----------



## Nickleby (Feb 5, 2013)

The Italian revolution of 1848 actually succeeded in unifying the country, although the new government collapsed soon after. Several other revolutions took place that year, with mixed results.

Giuseppe Garibaldi might be a good model for your narrator. Also Simon Bolivar of South America, from roughly the same period. Also Toussaint L'Ouverture of Haiti, although his rebellion failed, and he himself died in a French prison in 1803.


----------



## Hemlock (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm writing about a similar topic, and the first event that came to my mind was the EDSA Revolution
EDSA Revolution - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## popsprocket (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks everyone!

I'll do my research and see if I can't come up with a likable character.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 5, 2013)

​Gaddafi might be easy since it recently happened.


----------



## moderan (Feb 5, 2013)

John Dark?

Turn on the light.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 5, 2013)

Storming of the Bastille?  "Let them eat cake!"


----------



## Angelwing (Feb 28, 2013)

French Revolution
Russian Revolution (1905, 1917) 
American Revolution
Shays' Rebellion
The Bonus Army 
Boxer Rebellion
Nat Turner's Rebellion 
Mexican Revolution
Haitian Revolution 
John Brown's Raid 
Pontiac's Rebellion
Decembrist Revolt
Chechnya's insurgency
Cuban Revolution (Castro) 
Irish Republican Party insurgency
Hutu uprising (Rwanda) 
Tiananmen Square protests


----------

